Ask HN: Are SF and NY the best cities for programming jobs? - Onixelen
======
segmondy
All you need is one job. One solid reliable job. Find that job in any city you
like and you have found the best city for the programming job you like.

This is my own personal disclaimer, I don't believe in seeking "fun jobs." I
believe in bringing fun into my work environment, whatever the hell it is. If
I'm writing Cobol, Java, Python, a book, cooking or mowing the lawn. Find a
way to make it a joy!

I also believe that you should make the most of the city you live in.

With that said, I'm in Detroit, having a grand time both in the city and with
my tech job. :-D So, go find your best city and your best job!

~~~
lightonphiri
> I also believe that you should make the most of the city you live in.

Care to talk more about this. I know it might seem obvious, but I would really
love to hear how you make the most of living in Detroit for instance.

~~~
segmondy
It's like any city, there are tons to do. When we talk about Detroit, we talk
about the Detroit Greater Area, not just the city of Detroit. But all the
cities around it.

There is an awesome tech scene here too, Detroit downtown is bubbling with a
lot of startups, and we interact with the scene in Grand Rapids and Ann Arbor.
Lots of tech meetups.

If nightlife is your thing, there are tons of places for that from Windsor,
Ontario which is just across the river, to Royal Oak, Rochester, Birmingham,
Dearborn.

If you're a foodie, there are tons of great restaurants out here, my favorite
are the hole in the wall spots with great and cheap food. Tons of farmer's
markets if buying fresh and preparing a meal is yours.

Lots of golf courses, Michigan ranks #6 by golf.com. If water is your thing,
there are lot's of waters, boating is big. Michigan has always been the #1
country by boat registrations in the US until California just took over, we
are still #2.

Big on sports, we have an NFL team, NBA team, NHL, MLB and of course college
sports team, we have Univeristy of Michigan and Michigan state with great
teams.

Proximity to other places is not too bad, 4 hrs drive to Toronto, 4hrs drive
to Chicago, 3 hrs to Columbus or Cleveland.

Cost of living can be cheap, you can buy a $50,000 4 bedroom house or a
million dollar 4 bedroom house. If you are wise and buy in the cheap areas,
you can save a lot of money for your future.

------
chatmasta
I've lived in both -- SF for an internship and NYC as a startup cofounder for
a year.

Coming from a university where 90% of people go into banking (NYC), and as
someone who has never really enjoyed socializing with computer science people
outside of work, I prefer NYC to SF. It's nice to leave work and chill with
people of a different variety than I interact with all day. No talking shop,
just hanging out with friends.

There's no shortage of programming jobs in either city, and the salaries minus
cost of living are roughly equal. The biggest difference to me is that SF is a
monoculture centered around tech, whereas NYC has a couple different
monocultures, banking being the dominant one.

I really despise monocultures in general so I like that NYC has options to
choose from. Also, lots of my friends live there.

All that said, I'm now a "digital nomad" traveling the world and switching
cities every month. I am 100x happier now than I was in either NYC or SF.

------
marssaxman
I'm surprised to hear you mention NY in the same context as SF. Has it really
come up so much? I'm willing to believe they've developed a respectable
industry out there, but so far as I have heard it's mostly just financial and
ad industry stuff, nothing terribly interesting.

~~~
chatmasta
There are a lot of startups in NYC. Also, if you want to found a startup,
there's a lot of capital and the angel scene is quite big.

Digitalocean is a good counter example to your stereotype of NYC companies.

------
lazyant
Define "best". There's a lifestyle associated to those cities that not
everybody prefers.

~~~
Onixelen
It should have a good support system for you as a programmer (lots of
programming related meetup, etc) and lots of other programmers.

~~~
rgovind
Then yes, SF/Silicon valley is the place for such things. Don't know about NYC

~~~
aminorex
You could not attend half of the tech meetups in NYC. Columbia, NYU, CUNY,
Cornell, SUNY Stony Brook -- Boston is a 30 minute shuttle flight from LGA --
indeed the whole Ivy league plus CMU, MIT, Northeastern, BU &c., are handy, so
a lot of innovation is going on. And most of the money is here.

That said, Seattle has to be in the running.

------
zer00eyz
Depends on what you want to do both have strong market demand for very
different sorts of programers.

Do you want to work on the web or on a mobile app then SF is the place to be.
There is also tons of Machine Learning, and infrastructure companies in SF.

Do you want to work in financial services (market related, not personal as
much)? Then go to NYC!

Can you be a web guy in NYC or a financial services guy in sf?You sure can,
but each is the land of opportunity for a certain category of programer.

------
blabla_blublu
Best, in terms of what?

In terms of volume of jobs - definitely and as @lazyant mentioned, there's a
great support network that comes with it.

If you measure 'best' by quality of jobs, I would agree as well.

Other cities which you may want to check out are Seattle, Austin, Dallas which
have a chunk of 'good' jobs as well!

------
jotux
This popped up recently: [https://www.glassdoor.com/blog/25-best-paying-
cities-softwar...](https://www.glassdoor.com/blog/25-best-paying-cities-
software-engineers/)

Which compares cost of living to wages to number of jobs.

------
isuckatcoding
Also depends on your experience. Junior/Entry-level positions _can_ be harder
to come by in SF. Then again, I am just biased since I've been looking since
February.

------
gravypod
Depending on the industry you can find jobs in different places.

You have medical and defense that is far from solely represented in the Valley
and New York areas.

